# File or directory is corrupted or unreadable and broken chkdsk



## ShamanS08 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello

I have Windows Vista Business 32-bit and today after downloading some files (.exe) from the internet, I recieved the "File or directory is corrupted or unreadable" error message. It only appears on the files downloaded from a specific point in time. I have ran a test on the HDD and that seems fine so what could it be? 

Also I cannot run chkdsk after rebooting for some strange reason either.

Please help

Thanks


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Hello Welcome to TSF! What are the files called?

And how did you run the chkdsk? From the command prompt or using the GUI way?


----------



## ShamanS08 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the quick response

From cmd, I typed chkdsk /f :C and then selected the after reboot option. They are just different installation files so .exe which I downloaded online


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

You typed the wrong argument. You don't have to put C: just CHKDSK /f also you have to open cmd as a administrator. 

We need to know what files you downloaded so we can better diagnose the problem.


----------



## ShamanS08 (Feb 19, 2012)

The command I typed it worked since it allowed me to carry on and accept the after reboot option. I also ran it as the admin. The files which don't work are as follows (the ones I found so far):

powerISO5.exe
cnet2_dtlite4453-0297_exe.exe
bitcomet_1.31_x86_setup.exe

Is that any help to you?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Bitcomet is a torrent downloader. Some torrents can contain malware. I would recommend scanning for malware, viruses. Preferably in safe mode if possible.


----------



## ShamanS08 (Feb 19, 2012)

I cannot access safe mode through msconfig as when I select the Safe mode boot option I get the following message:

"System configuration cannot save the original boot configuration for later restoration. Boot changes will be reverted. 

The system cannot find the path specified."

Also my AVG cannot update and is saying there might be a connection problem when I can access my internet. I ran a scan from Hiren's Boot CD and found 2 viruses however it even during the scan the same problem has occured and I have seen the same error message.


----------



## ShamanS08 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have just discovered the problem also occurs when I try to play something from a CD.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

You are definitely infected. Our recommended course of action would be going to "Virus/Malware/Trojans Help" link in my signature. Follow all instructions to the letter. When you follow the steps go forward and post your issue.


Good Luck.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You would not get to Safe Mode from msconfig. Restart the computer and press the *F8 *Key at bootup continuously. At the *Advanced Boot Menu,* choose *Safe Mode with Networking*. Download malwarebytes.do a full scan for malware. If you continue to have problems, click on the link in my signature for *Virus Help *and post there for more help.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, It does appear you are still infected follow Jack's advice. For those interested
you can force a safe mode boot using msconfig. Also have it produce a log OR run the GUI (useful for problems like chkdsk not running), just remember to uncheck your changes, to boot normally.


----------

